# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 12 ابريل 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ⚫  آلاخبــــــــارالمحليـــــــة:

 1- ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺷﻲ ﺗﺤﻴﻲ ﺫﻛﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ
 ②ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺷﻲ : ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻫﻴﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ
 ③ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻟﻠﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻄﻮﺍﺭﺉ
 ④ ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﺘﻀﺮﺭﻱ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ..
 ⑤ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﺧﺘﻼﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً .. ﻃﻤﻮﺡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
 ﻳﺘﺨﻄﻰ “ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ”
 ⑥ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺗﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎ
 ⑦ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ
 ⑧ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻟﻸﺣﻤﺮ .. ﺟﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻭﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺴُّﻠﻄﺎﺕ...
 ⑨شبيبةالقبائل الجزائري يفكرجديا من الاستفادةمن خدمات التش..
 10-الكورونا تلخبط منافسات الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان ..ولجنة المسابقات تتحسب لذلـــــــك...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ⚫ الاخبـــــارالعـــــالميــــة:

 1- ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺭﻭﺟﺮﺯ ﻟﻠﺘﻨﺲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﺘﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ 2021.
 ② ﺍﻻﺩﻋﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﺳﻴﺴﻘﻂ ﺍﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺿﺪ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ
 ③ﺯﻳﻨﻴﺖ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻡ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﻹﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﺟﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 ④ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺩﺍﻟﺠﻠﻴﺶ ﺃﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺑﻔﻴﺮﻭﺱ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ
 ⑤ ﺳﺎﻧﺖ ﺇﻳﺘﻴﻴﻦ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺧﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺒﻴﻊ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻓﺘﺮﺍﺿﻴﺔ
 ⑥ﺇﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ
 ⑦ﻛﻮ ﻳﺄﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺃﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻏﺴﻄﺲ
 ⑧ ﺭﻳﻨﻮ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺇﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﺇﺟﺒﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻟﻤﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻮﺭﻣﻮﻻ 1
 ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
 ⑨ ﻧﻮﺭﻳﺘﺶ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻟﻮﻛﺴﻤﺒﻮﺭﺝ ﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ
 10-ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﻴﻚ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﻃﻮﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﺧﻔﻀﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺗﺐ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
 ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكد تعافيه التام من الأصابه : 
 الريح حامد : مشتاق لمعانقة جماهير المريخ 


  أكد مهاجم المريخ الربح حامد بأنه تعافي تماما من الإصابة التي تعرض له في  الفترة الماضية مشيرا إلي أنه نفذ برنامجا تأهيليا اكسبه الحهازية التامه  تمهيدا لدخول الفورمة المطلوبة لاكتساب ورفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية .
  وكشف بأنه مشتاق لمعانقة جماهير المريخ متمنيا أن يعود النشاط الكروي  بالبلاد في أقرب فرصة متمنيا أن يرفع المولي عزوجل الوباء حتي ينعم الجميع  بالصحه والعافية وان تعود الحياة للملاعب .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زيكو يكشف تفاصيل المخالصة مع اللاعب دونو كوكو


  أكد المدير التنفيذي السابق لنادي المريخ منتصر الزاكي “زيكو”، عدم صحة ما  رشح حول حديث وكيل اللاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو، من عدم تطابق الأرقام  المالية، وقال إن هذا حديث عارٍ من الصِحة.
  وأوضح زيكو أمس “السبت”، أن المخالصة مع اللاعب تمت بمكاتب اتحاد كرة  القدم السوداني، وأمام الأمين العام د. حسن ابو جبل وتم اعتمادها بخاتم  الاتحاد وتوقيع أمينه العام .
 وقال زيكو : “ما رشح حول حديث وكيل  اللاعب من عدم تطابق الأرقام المالية، هذا حديث عارٍ من الصِحة، حسب توجيه  السيد ادم سوداكال بأن الاتفاق مع اللاعب تم على أساس مقدم عقد 5000 دولار  وراتب شهري قدره 1500 دولار .
 وهذا ما تمت عليه المخالصة، استلم اللاعب مقدم العقد ومتأخرات راتب شهرين حسب الاتفاق وموافقته عليه.
  وأضاف : “تم الاتصال بشخصي من الأخ الصادق مادبو مستفسراً من أصل المخالصة  لارسالها للاتحاد الدولي (فيفا) وأبلغته بأن المخالصة تمت بثلاث نسخ أصلية  سلم الاتحاد واللاعب والثالثة بالمكتب التنفيذي وتم حفظها بجهاز الكمبيوتر  بالمكتب”.
 وتابع: “وجهت الأخ الصادق في حال لم يجد النسخة الثالثة  بالنادي عليه مخاطبة الاتحاد وطلب النسخة التي بحوزته لارسالها الى الفيفا  بالبريد السريع”.
 وأكد زيكو أن ما تم من إجراءات بعد ذلك فليس لديه أدنى علم بها .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر في حوار ل: خططت للعب بالمريخ منذ طفولتي
كورونا أوقف برنامجا ترفيهيا شبه يومي للجماهير
محظوظ بالتواجد في فريقي الحالي لهذا السبب


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 صلاح نمر
حجز قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر مكانه بتشكيلة المريخ الأساسية منذ 3 مواسم، وأصبح دائم الانضمام لمنتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم.

وتحدث  مع نمر حول مواقف طريفة واجهته خلال فترته بالمريخ وفي غرفة اللاعبين والكرة في زمن فيروس كورونا في الحوار التالي.

احكي لنا موقف طريفا لك في الخرطوم الوطني؟

هو  موقف حدث مع قائدنا في الخرطوم الوطني وقتها صلاح الأمير، فقد أغلقت هاتفي  بحكم المفاوضات مع المريخ، وكان هو أكثر اللاعبين تواصلا معي.

وأعدت  فتح الهاتف بعد ذلك فإذا بصلاح الأمير يقول لي باستغراب: حمد لله على  السلامة، ما الذي يحدث حولك فقلت له: أنا لن أرجع لكم إلا بعد 4 سنوات، ولن  أعود للخرطوم الوطني، فضحك وقال لي: بالتوفيق.

ما هي ذكرياتك في أول يوم بالمريخ؟

أول  يوم بالمريخ رافقني فيه أمير كمال ورمضان عجب وأحمد عبد الله ضُفُر،  فأيقنت من تلك اللحظة أنني محظوظ باللعب في الفريق بسبب الأجواء التي وفرها  لي الثلاثي.

كيف كانت أول مباراة لك؟

مباراتي  الأولى مع المريخ ضد الأهلي شندي بمدينة شندي، وكانت بعد أيام من التعاقد  معي وقد فزنا بهدفين، ولعبت بثبات، وأزاحت عن كتفي أحمالا ثقيلة وضغوطا  كبيرة، ووجدت اللعب سهلا بالمريخ.

ما هي المباراة العالقة بذهنك؟

أكثر  مباراة أعيد تذكرها، كانت ضد الأهلي عطبرة في مدينة عطبرة، فقد تقدمنا  عليهم بهدف، ولكنهم أدركوا التعادل، ثم تقدموا علينا بهدف، ولكننا عدنا  وأدركنا التعادل، ووقد وفقت في أن أحرز الهدف الثالث وهو هدف الفوز للمريخ  في الدقيقة 90+2، وكان هدفا غاليا.

من هو أكثر اللاعبين بالمريخ تواصلا معك عبر "واتس آب"؟

هو أحمد حامد التش.



من هو أكثر اللاعبين الذين تحب الحديث معهم في المعسكرات؟

القائد أمير كمال

موقف حدث في غرفة اللاعبين بالمريخ قبل مباراة كبيرة

أتذكر  أن أحد اللاعبين، ولا اذكر اسمه، وكنا سنخوض مباراة أفريقية كبيرة بعد  دقائق، قام بارتداء قميص رمضان عجب، وفجأة انتهبت له مع آخرين وقلنا له: ما  هذا الرقم الذي ترتديه، فأدرك ما فعل وضحكنا جميعا.

شخص توقع لك اللعب بفريق كبير بالسودان

أتذكر  جيدا أنني ذكرت لصديق طفولتي محمود الأمين من مدينة بورتسودان وهو لم يلعب  كرة القدم، بأنني سوف ألعب يوما ما بفريق سوداني كبير، ومنذ ذلك الوقت،  ظللت أبذل أقصى مجهود وأترك الأمور لله.

ما هي الأندية التي فاوضتك قبل الخرطوم الوطني؟

فاوضتني  أندية بورتسودان مثل هلال الساحل وحي العرب، إلى جانب الأهلي شندي، ولكنني  فضلت الخرطوم الوطني، لأقترب من تحقيق هدفي، وقد فعلت ذلك فلعبت للمريخ.

ما تعليقك على توقف كرة القدم بسبب فيروس كورونا؟

أنا  حزين لأن انتشار فيروس كورونا، تسبب بإيقاف برنامج ترفيهي شبه يومي لجمهور  الكرة السوداني والعالمي، واختفى معه حب وشغف كبير بكرة القدم وملاعبها،  وتأثرت الكثير من الجماهير التي تستمتع بمشاهدة مباريات بالدرجات الأدنى.

ما هي نصائحك لجمهور كرة القدم في ظل تفشي الفيروس؟

حتى  نتجنب الإصابة بفيروس كورونا، يجب الالتزام بالحجر الصحي في المنزل، وذلك  سيكون وقاية وحماية كبيرة لنفسك ولأهلك وللمجتمع، والالتزام كذلك بموجهات  ومعايير وزارة الصحة، واستخدام المعقمات الطبية، والإكثار من غسل اليدين  بالصابون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يهدد المريخ بحرمانه من التعاقدات


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ - أرشيفية
تورط  المريخ السوداني في مشكلة مالية جديدة، بعدما تحصل محترف إفريقي سابق  بالفريق، على حكم بتقاضي مستحقات مالية متأخرة لدى النادي الأحمر.

وتلقى المريخ تهديدا بتنفيذ القرار خلال فترة محددة، وإلا ستطاله عقوبات.

ويتعلق  الأمر بلاعب الفريق السابق، الظهير الأيمن التوجولي، كوكو دونو لياسيدجي،  الذي حكمت له لجنة فض النزاعات بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم"فيفا"، بالحصول  على مستحقات مالية من نادي المريخ، قدرها أكثر من 35 ألف دولار أمريكي.



وتعاقد المريخ مع كوكو، في صيف 2018، وتخلص منه النادي بإنهاء عقده بعد فترة قصيرة.

وبناءً  على قرار لجنة فض النزاعات، يستحق اللاعب الحصول على متأخرات مالية  للأشهر، من مايو/أيار وحتى ديسمبر/كانون أول 2018، ومن يناير/كانون ثان  وحتى سبتمبر/أيلول 2019، بمجموع يبلغ 17 شهرا.

الخطاب المعنون  للمريخ، والذي تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم صورة منه، أمس الجمعة،  أمهل النادي فترة 45 يوما للسداد، وإلا سيتم حرمانه من ضم لاعبين جدد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												كوكو لـ”باج نيوز”: محاولاتي لحل قضيتي مع المريخ وديًا باءت بالفشل 											

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اللاعب كوكو، أشار إلى أنّه عمل على حسم أزمته مع المريخ السوداني بطريقةٍ ودية غير أنّ لاقى تجاهلاً من قبل الإدارة.
كشف لاعب المريخ السابق، التوغولي دونو كوكو عن أنّه لم يلجأ إلى  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إلا بعد خطوةٍ قام بها وكيله مع مسؤولي نادي  المريخ السوداني، تمثّلت في التواصل مع إدارة النادي لكنه لم يجد ردًا  إيجابيًا.



وأشار إلى أنّه هدف إلى حلّ أزمته مع النادي السوداني بطريقةٍ وديّة، من أجل تسويتها غير أنّ كلّ المحاولات باءت بالفشل.
و”الجمعة”، أصدر”الفيفا”  قرارًا تجاه نادي المريخ بسداد مبلغ”35â€³ ألف  و”632â€³ إضافة إلى 5% فرامة تأخير ، للاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو متأخرات عن  فترته التي لعب فيها للمريخ.
وقال كوكو في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ القرار الصادر من”الفيفا” بشأن مستحقاته إلزامي ولا رجعه فيه.



وتابع” كلّفت وكيلي عبد الحي أدومو للتعاقد مع إحدى مكاتب المحاماة من أجلّ متابعة حيثيات القضية حتى النهاية وهو بيده القضية الآن”.
وأوضح كوكو أنّه لا يعلم أيّ شيء بشأن تسويى مستحقاته.
وأضاف” الحديث عن أيّ حلولٍ يجب أنّ يكون مع وكيلي ومكتب المحاماة الخاص بي، ولكنّ قرار الفيفا واضح ويجب الالتزام به”.
وكان التوغولي، دونو كوكو قد انضم إلى نادي المريخ في مايو من العام2018، بعقدٍ لمدة عامين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجيش النيجري يطالب المريخ بمبلغ "25 ألف دولار" 

 علم سبورتاق  ان نادي الجيش النيجري قد طالب بمستحقاته المالية طرف نادي المريخ والبالغة  "25 ألف دولار" نظير إطلاق سراح لاعبه (عبد المجيد سومانا) صيف 2018.

  وكان إجمالي قيمة انتقال اللاعب لصفوف المريخ تبلغ "60 ألف دولار"، إلّا  ان وساطة قام بها (حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن) ، النائب السابق لرئيس الجمهورية  إبان زيارته للعاصمة النيجرية "نيامي" خفضت المبلغ إلى" 25 ألف دولار" .  

  هذا ومن المتوقع أن يكون رئيس نادي الجيش الكولونيل (طاهيرو عبد القادر)   قد أرسل الشكوى فعلياً للجنة شئون اللاعبين بالإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  ليزيد المبلغ لقرابة "40  الف دولار" في حال حكمت الفيفا لصالح الجيش  النيجري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البوشي : القبض علي مدير المدينة الرياضية وسنفتح ملف بطولة الشان 


  كشفت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي عن مواصلة سياستها الرامية  لمحاربة اوكار الفساد داخل الوزارة وملاحقة كافة المفسدين الذين لديهم  اختلاسات وتجاوزات مالية .
  واكدت  ان الوزارة شرعت في اتخاذ اجراءت قانونية للقبض علي المدير التنفيذي  للمدينة الرياضية واعلنت عن فتح عدد من ملفات الفساد من بينها قضية بطولة (  الشان ) وبيع ملعب الطائرة الشاطئية وتحويله الي صالة افراح ( صالة دينار  الملكية ) والمدينة الرياضية وقصر الشباب والاطفال ووكالة السفر الخاصة  بالوزارة .
 جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذى الذي عقدته اليوم السبت عبر صفحة الوزارة بالفيس بوك .
  حيث تطرقت البوشي الي جملة من الخطوات التصحيحة التي تمت انجازها  خلال  فترة الستة اشهور الماضية من عملها بالوزارة ونتجت عن اعادة هيكلت التنظيم  الوظيفي بجانب خفض الكادر الاداري من خلال كشف الصالح العام .

  والعمل علي تحسين اجور العاملين بالوزارة وتحسين بئية العمل الداخلية  والحصول علي مقر حكومي خاص بالوزارة وتمزيق فاتورة الايجار فضلا عن اعادة  تنظيم دور ومهام صندوق دعم الانشطة الرياضية .
        واشارت البوشي ان الرؤية المستقبلية للوزارة ستشهد تغييرا جذريا وبالاخص ادارتي الرياضة والشباب وقالت :
  سنعمل علي مضاعفة الميزانية المخصصه للوزارة داخل مجلس الوزارء حتي تلبي  احتياجات ومتطلبات برامج الوزارة بالاضافة لدعم الاتحادات الرياضية في  تنظيم بطولات الجمهورية فضلا عن رعاية الانشطة الشبابية والعمل علي ايلولة  مراكز الشباب للوزارة الاتحادية .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات مهمه لوزيرة الرياضة بخصوص صالة دينار الملكية


  كشفت ولاء البوشي وزيرة الشباب والرياضة خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقدته أمس (  السبت )  انها ستراجع العقد المبرم بين صندوق دعم الانشطة الرياضية التابع  للوزارة مع ادارة صالة دينار الملكية .
 وقالت : هناك شبهات فساد تلاحق الصندوق تسببت في تحويل موقع الملعب الخاص للطائرة الشاطئية الي صالة دينار الملكية بالخرطوم ظ¢ .
  واشارت البوشي الي ان الوزارة سوف تجري تحقيقا وتتخذ اجراءات حول الاسباب  التي ادت لتحويل الملعب الخاص للطائرة الشاطئية الي صالة مناسبات ومن ثم  مراجعة العقد القانوني .
 وقالت : سنقف علي كل شاردة ووارادة بالعقد  وتاتي هذه الخطوة في اطار خطتنا لمحاربة الفساد بالوزارة وربما تصل لمرحلة  فسخ العقد مع الصالة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبادرة رياضية تدعم الجيش الابيض


 تواصلت  مبادرات الرياضيين المختلفه للحد من جائحه كورونا وفي مبادرة نوعيه سجلت  اسرة نادي الكفاح الدروشاب زيارة لمستشفي جبرة للطوارئ  بتشريف الاستاذ  ايمن سيد سليم وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضه الاتحاديه .
   حيث قدمت معينات للجيش الابيض من الكوادر الطبيه وقدم الاستاذ ايمن سيد  سليم كلمة حيا فيها الكادر الطبي بمستشفي جبرة علي ادوارهم النبيله .
 وقال :
 مبادرات الرياضيين ستتواصل الي انجلاء الوباء .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يقدم مساعدات مالية للاتحادات الوطنية


  أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” يوم الجمعة أنه سيصرف لأعضائه  الـ211 دفعة أخرى مقدمة من برنامج “فوروارد” كجزء من المساعدة المالية بسبب  انتشار جائحة فيروس كورونا.
 جاء  هذا خلال بيان ورسالة بالفيديو من رئيس الفيفا جياني إنفانتينو، ذكر خلالها  أن الأموال سيتم دفعها بعد موافقة اللجان المعنية؛ مشيرًا إلى أنه طلب  إلغاء شرط الوفاء بالمعايير الإضافية لعاميْ 2019 و2020 من أجل دفع المبلغ  بالكامل للاتحادات الأعضاء.
 وأعلن الفيفا خلال الجمعية العمومية  (كونغرس) 2019 أن الاتحادات الأعضاء ستحصل على 1.75 مليار دولار من برنامج  “فوروارد” للنهوض بكرة القدم حول العالم.
 وقال إنفانتينو أيضًا: إن  الفيفا بدأ مشاورته بشأن من الذي سيستفيد بشكل أكبر من صندوق الإغاثة  الطارئ، الذي تم إنشاؤه خلال الجائحة، وحث الأعضاء على عدم التعجل في  استئناف المسابقات حتى يتأكدوا أن الأمور آمنة بنسبة 100%.
 وتابع  يجب أن تعلموا أننا سنكون متواجدين، وسنجد الحلول سويًّا، سيعلم العالم أين  تذهب النقود، والأهم من ذلك، لماذا تذهب الأموال هناك.
 وجاء هذا  البيان بعدما انتقد ألكسندر سيفرين رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم  (يويفا) الفيفا بسبب صندوق الإغاثة، ووصف العملية بأنها غريبة قليلًا لأنه:  لا يمكنك ترك الأمر لإدارة الفيفا للبحث عن الأكثر احتياجًا للمساعدة. هذا  بسيط للغاية .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“الكوارتي”يميط اللثام عن دوافع مصالحة”الكاردينال” 											
الخرطوم: باج نيوز

الكوارتي لم يتردّد في الإشارة الي أنّه عازمٌ على المضي بعيداً في مسيرة العمل الاداري والهلالي علي وجه الخصوص.
أماط رئيس تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي، محمد عثمان الكوارتي، اللثام عن  المصالحة التي جرت”السبت” بينه ورئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف سيد أحمد  الكاردينال والتي أعلن خلالها طيّ صفحة الخلافات والعمل يدًا واحدة  مستقبلاً.
وقال الكوارتي في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الخطوة تأتي في  إطار لمّ الشمل الهلالي، معلنًا عن مدّ أيديهم بيضاء لكلّ من يرغب في خدمة  وإعلاء راية الهلال في جميع المحافل.
و”السبت”، طوى رئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال، ورئيس  تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي، محمد عثمان الكوارتي صفحة الخلافات بينهما، بعد  مبادرة برعاية رجل الأعمال عمر النمير في حضور عددٍ من الرياضيين أبرزهم  نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بالخرطوم جمال الكيماوي.
وكشف الكوارتي لـ”باج نيوز” عن عدم تراجعه عن الثوابت التي أعلنت  سابقًا، والتي تمّ الاتفاق عليها في تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي أبرزها ضرورة  الإصلاح وقيادة الهلال إلى الأمام في جميع المناشط.



وأضاف” التنظيم باقٍ على أهدافه وسيمضي فيها بكلّ قوةٍ  وعلى الجميع الوقوف إلى جانبنا ودعمنا حتى ننجح في إعلاء شأن الهلال  داخليًا وخارجيًا”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												ولاء البوشي: القانون الجديد يُحدد شروط للاستثمار الرياضي 											

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أقرت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي، بوجود عدد من المعوقات والتحديات  تواجه الوزارة أبرزها شح الموارد المالية والكوادر المؤهلة، وعدم وضوح  العلاقة بين الوزارة الاتحادية والولايات.
وقالت البوشي في منبر وكالة السودان للأنباء اليوم “السبت” إن قانون هيئات  الشباب والرياضة 2020 يحقق أهداف الثورة (حرية – سلام – عدالة)، واستعرضت  أهم ملامح القانون المرتقب، وأوضحت أنه يشمل فض النزاعات، وحماية الحكام،  ووضع عقوبات رادعة للتواطؤ ووضع شروط لتسجيل الأندية الرياضية وحقوق  الأشخاص ذوي الإعاقة وتأسيس مراكز وأكاديميات لاكتشاف المواهب، وحظر تعاطي  المنشطات، ووضع شروط للاستثمار الرياضي، فضلا عن حقوق الشباب، وإنشاء  برلمان شبابي يسهم في بناء الدولة وتسجيل شبكات شبابية.
ونوهت الوزيرة إلى أن الظروف الصحية الطارئة علقت الكثير من الأنشطة، وأقرت  الوزيرة بأن إغفال التركيز على الجانب الإعلامي خلق فجوة تم استخدامها  بواسطة الإعلام المضاد ونشر الشائعات.
وفيما يتعلق بصندوق دعم الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية، أشارت البوشي إلى  تجميد صرف الصندوق وحل مجلس الإدارة ووقف كل الاستثمارات التي لا تتناسب مع  أهداف الصندوق، بجانب تكوين لجنة لمراجعة الصندوق والعقودات الاستثمارية  وملفات العاملين والأداء المالي، كما أشارت إلى إنهاء كل التعاقدات غير  المطابقة لمعايير الخدمة المدنية ، مشيرة إلى إجراءات قانونية ستتخذ ضد  المخالفات المالية.
وقالت ولاء البوشي إن وزارة الشباب والرياضة تعتبر أولى الوزارات في مواجهة  الفساد قانونا بفتحها ملفات المدينة الرياضية وبطولة الأمم الإفريقية  المحلية (الشان) ووكالة سفر وسياحة تتبع للوزارة ، فضلا عن أيلولة كل  ممتلكات الاتحاد الوطني للشباب السوداني للوزارة وتشكيل لجنة مراجعة بين  بنك السودان المركزي وإحدى مؤسسات الاتحاد. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية حلفا : المفوضية ليس لديها علاقة بجمعية الهلال
 نفي محمد حلفا نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  الاحاديث التي تربط المفوضية بجمعية الهلال وقال ان الهلال يتبع للاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم ولا دخل باي مكون بجمعيته وان الاتحاد هو من يشرف على  كافة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية للنادي وسترون ذلك خلال الفترة المقبلة  مشيرا الى ان مخاطبة الهلال للمفوضية بتأجيل الجمعية اجراء غير سليم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهجوم نقطة ضعف المريخ السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
يحتل نادي المريخ، وصافة جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز برصيد 48 نقطة، بفارق 3 نقاط عن الهلال صاحب الصدارة.

لكن قرار  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتعليق الدوري بسبب جائحة فيروس كورونا، يمنح  الفرصة للأندية من أجل معالجة الأخطاء وتعديل المسار خلال الفترة  المقبلة. 

الوضع المطمئن 

الوضع الجيد  والمطمئن في خطوط لعب المريخ، يبدأ من حراسة المرمى التي استقرت تمامًا،  بعد أن هدأت أحوال الحارس منجد النيل، بعد احتكار أبو عشرين لحراسة المرمى  بشكل كبير.

وشارك منجد النيل، في عدد كبير من المباريات خلال الدور  الثاني، وتألق بشكل كبير، مما أجبر المدير الفني الجديد للمنتخب السوداني،  هوبير فيلود، على دعوته لصقور الجديان بعد غياب عامين.

المثير أن  الحارس منجد النيل أصبح مع زميله بالمريخ أبو عشرين، خيارًا قويًا للمنتخب  السوداني الذي كان يستعد لمواجهة غانا في تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية  2021. 

دفاع الأحمر 

معلوم أن المريخ جاء  بمجموعة من اللاعبين الشباب مؤخرًا، وهم الظهير الأيسر أحمد طبنجة،  والثنائي وليد حسن ورامي كرتيكيلا، وقلب الدفاع جدو الكومر، بجانب صلاح نمر  وأمير كمال.

وأضاف المريخ، المحور  الثالث في خط الوسط، أبو القاسم عبد العال، ولديه في نفس المركز، ثنائي  المنتخب الأول محمد الرشيد وضياء الدين محجوب. 

نقطة الضعف 

نقطة  ضعف المريخ عكس الهلال، تظهر بوضوح في المنطقة الهجومية، ففي صناعة اللعب،  يتأثر الفريق بغياب صانع الألعاب المتخصص والوحيد أحمد التش.

ولعل  ذلك الأمر يجبر الأجهزة الفنية على الاستعانة برمضان عجب من المنطقة  الهجومية إلى صناعة الألعاب، ولولا وجود رمضان عجب وضم ريشموند أنطوي، لما  كان لهجوم المريخ أي وجود.

رمضان عجب يلعب في الأساس صانع ألعاب وتم  تحويله للهجوم في ظل فقدان بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن ومعاناة سيف  تيري وتراكم الضغوط عليه.

المريخ تعاقد مع مهاجم يحتاج إلى بعض  الصبر ليصبح أساسيًا، وهو الرَّيَّح من الأهلي عطبرة، مما يعني أن هجوم  المريخ، أصبحت الآمال تنعقد فيه على ريشموند الذي منح الهجوم حيوية أكبر.

هجوم المريخ يعتمد حاليًا على مهاجم واحد متخصص وهو ريشموند، وقد تظهر عيوب هذا الخط بصورة كبيرة حال غياب اللاعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد في مُواجهة المريخ
 النظام الأساسي للأحمر.. جدل القانون وصراع السُّلطات
 أجراها- ناصر بابكر
 مَا زالت قضية جمعية النظام الأساسي للمريخ التي عُقدت في أكتوبر من العام  الماضي تُثير جدلاً واسعاً في الساحة الرياضية وتأخذ في كل يوم بُعداً  جديداً وتعرف تطوُّراً لافتاً، وكانت آخر مُستجدات تلك القضية الشّكوى التي  تقدّم بها المريخ ضد ثلاثة من أعضاء الاتحاد بينهم رئيس اللجنة القانونية  للاتحاد ومقرر اللجنة، مُطالباً بتحويلهم للجنة الانضباط لما صدر منهم من  تصريحات بشأن تلك الجمعية.. (الصيحة) ولكي تضع القُرّاء في الصورة بشأن  خلفيات ذاك الصراع والجدل القانوني حوله ومواقف كل طرفٍ.. تحصّلت على  إفادات من رئيس اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد العام د. محمد جلال من جهة،  والخبير القانوني والمستشار المريخي مولانا هاشم الفكي بشأن القضية، حيث  تتابعون إفاداتهما في المساحة التالية:

 رئيس اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد 
 د. محمد جلال: جمعية المريخ غير مُعترف بها.. ومبدأ الاستقلالية لا ينطبق على النادي
 مجلس الأحمر لا يملك حق تكوين لجان للإشراف على الجمعية.. والشكوى ضدنا تُؤكِّد عدم الاطّلاع على النظام الأساسي
 ما هو القرار الذي اتّخذه الاتحاد بشأن عمومية المريخ في ظل تَصريحات  مَنسوبة لشداد بأنّ الاتّحاد لا يملك سُلطة إلزام المريخ بإعادة جمعية  النظام الأساسي؟
 شداد لم يُصرِّح أي تصريح خارج نطاق ما خرج به اجتماع  مجلس الإدارة، وقرار مجلس الإدارة كان واضحاً وهو أن جمعية المريخ التي  انعقدت غير قانونية وغير مُعترفٍ بها، وكل ما خرج منها من إجازة للنظام  الأساسي غير مُعترفٍ به، ويعتبر النظام الأساسي للمريخ غير مُجاز والقرار  الذي صدر من الاتحاد كان تكوين لجنة برئاسة أبوقبة للجلوس مع مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ لعقد جمعية عمومية جديدة لإجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي.
 مَضَى زَمنٌ طَويلٌ على اتّخاذ هذا القرار.. مَاذا فَعَلت اللجنة ومتى ستنعقد الجمعية المُعادة؟
 اللجنة بدأت تتواصل مع مجلس المريخ وطَلبت مدِّها بعضوية الجمعية العمومية  على أن يُحدِّد المجلس موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية، لكن الآن وحسب  الظروف الصحية المُحيطة بالبلاد، فإنّ كل الجمعيات العُمومية تم تعليقها  إلى حين انجلاء الوباء، وما نؤكده أن الجمعية العمومية للمريخ التي قامت  وأجازت النظام الأساسي غير مُعترفٍ بها من قِبل الاتحاد والمريخ حتى الآن  بالنسبة لنا لم يجز اي نظام أساسي حتى يُوفِّق أوضاعه.
 ما هي المرجعية  القانونية التي تُتيح للاتحاد سُلطة إعادة الجمعية أو الحكم بصحتها أو  بُطلانها في ظل حديث مريخي عن تمتُّع النادي بالاستقلالية في إدارة شؤونه؟
 النّظَام الأسَاسِي للمريخ والنظام الأساسي للاتّحاد العام، ومبدأ  الاستقلالية لا يَنطبق على المريخ إلا بعد أن يقوم بإجازة نظامه الأساسي،  والمريخ حتى هذه اللحظة لم يُجز نظامه الأساسي، ونظام المريخ الأساسي 2008  يمنح المفوضية حق التدخُّل وهي التي تَشرف على الجمعيات والنظام الأساسي  للاتحاد 2017 منح الأندية فترة سماح لمدة عام لتوفيق أوضاعها، وخلال هذه  السنة المفوضية كانت هي التي تشرف والاتحاد هو الذي يُكوِّن اللجان،  والمريخ لم يُوفِّق أوضاعه حتى اللحظة بعد أن انتهت المُهلة والاتحاد هو  الذي يشرف على جمعيات الأندية التي لم تُوفِّق أوضاعها.. وبعد نهاية السنة  لم يعد مسموحاً للمفوضية بالتدخُّل.
 المريخ خاطب الاتحاد لمُراقبة أعمال الجمعية والاتّحاد طلب تأجيلها، هل يملك الاتّحاد صلاحية تحديد موعد جمعيات الأندية؟
 نحن طلبنا تأجيلها، لأنّ الاتحاد لم يُكوِّن بعد لجنة للإشراف عليها وجمعية المريخ لم تُكوِّن لجانها بعد.
 لكن مجلس المريخ كَوّنَ لجاناً للإشراف على جمعيته العُمُومية.. ألا يملك النادي هذا الحق؟
 أبداً، أبداً، مجلس الإدارة لا يَحق له تكوين لجان للإشراف على الجمعية لأنّه لا يُمكن أن يكون هو الخَصم والحُكم.
 المريخ تقدّم بشكوى ضدك وضد مُقرِّر اللجنة القانونية محمد حلفا ونائب  الرئيس للشؤون المالية نصر الدين حميدتي طالباً فيها تحويلكم للجنة  الانضباط.. ما تعليقك؟
 أولاً القرار الذي صدر بشأن جمعية المريخ  العمومية هو قرار مجلس إدارة.. وثانياً ليس من حق المريخ أن يُقدِّم أيِّ  شخص للجنة الانضباط، فبحسب النظام الأساسي للاتحاد فإنّ الذي يملك سُلطة  تقديم أيِّ عضو من أعضاء الاتحاد للجنة الانضباط هو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  السُّوداني أو لجانه المُساعدة التي تَملك أيضاً هذا الحَق، لكن أن يُحوِّل  نادٍ أعضاءً في الاتحاد للجنة الانضباط فهذا شَيءٌ مُحيِّرٌ، ويُؤكِّد أنّ  من أقدموا على تلك الخطوة غير مُطّلعين على النظام الأساسي للاتحاد  السوداني.. ولكن يُمكن للنادي أن يكتب لمجلس الإدارة ويحدد ما هي  المُخالفات التي ارتكبها الأعضاء المُراد تحويلهم للانضباط ومن بعدها مجلس  الإدارة هو الذي يقرر يُحوّل أو لا يُحوّل.
 ما هو رأيك في تصريحات الوزير الولائي المُكلّف د. آدم كبير بأنه يملك سُلطة تعيين لجنة تسيير للمريخ؟
 المريخ أحد أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني وهذا منصوصٌ عليه في  النظام الأساسي للاتحاد ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ والمُستمد من نظام "فيفا" ولا يتبع لأيِّ  مفوضية ولائية أو وزارة ولائية، وحال كان هنالك أيِّ شأن يخص المريخ، فإنّ  الاتحاد السوداني هو الذي يتعامل مع هذا الشأن وهو ما حَدَثَ الآن فيما يلي  النظام الأساسي، وسبق أن حدث عندما حدثت استقالات في مجلس المريخ  والاتّحاد عندما عاد للنظام الأساسي الساري للنادي، أكّد أنّ المجلس شرعيٌّ  وهو الذي يتعامل معه الاتحاد.
 ما صحة تصريحاتكم بأنّ سوداكال ليس رئيساً للمريخ وما هو موقفكم القانوني من وضعيته؟ 
 ليس صحيحاً ما نُسب لنا أننا صرّحنا بأن سوداكال ليس رئيساً للمريخ، لأن  الاتحاد السوداني لا يعتمد مجالس إدارات الأندية أو الاتحادات المحلية،  ولكن الذي يعتمد في السابق كانت المفوضيات المُختلفة وهي التي تعتمد مجالس  الإدارات وتخاطب الاتحاد بالأسماء، أما الجهة الثانية التي تعتمد آدم كرئيس  فهي المحكمة حال أصدرت قراراً بذلك، وإذا كان هنالك قرار محكمة يعتمد آدم  سوداكال رئيساً للمريخ، فنحن كمجلس إداراة الاتحاد لا نملك إلا أن نعترف  بأنّ سوداكال هو رئيس النادي ونعتمد الخطاب، لكن حَتّى الآن لم يصلنا خطابٌ  من أيِّ جهة عدلية أو محكمة بأنّها اعتمدت سوداكال رئيساً لنادي المريخ،  وآخر خطاب وصلنا كان من المُفوضية ولم يكن فيه اسم سوداكال ضمن أعضاء  المجلس المُعتمدين، لأنه كانت هنالك تَعقيدات قانونية معلومة للكافة، وإن  كان هنالك خطاب محكمة فيمكن تقديمه للمفوضية لتعتمده رئيساً ومن بعدها  يُمكن أن تخاطبنا المفوضية باعتماد رئاسته لأننا لسنا جهة اعتماد.
 /////////////
 المستشار والخبير القانوني المريخي 
 مولانا هاشم: كل الأنظمة والقوانين تمنح المريخ حق الإشراف على جمعيته.. والاستقلالية ليست مُقيّدة بتوفيق الأوضاع
 الاتّحاد لا يملك أيِّ سند قانوني للتدخل.. والحديث عن الإحالة للانضباط مُثيرٌ للسُّخرية ولا يُمكن أن يصدر من عضو مجلس
 هنالك آراءٌ تُفيد بأنّ المريخ لم يتّبع الإجراءات السليمة لعقد جمعية النظام الأساسي، ما تعليقك؟
 هذا الحديث غير صَحيحٍ, فبحسب المُعلن عبر وسائل الإعلام نجد أنّ مجلس  المريخ قدّم مشروع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، وتمّ اعتماده بتاريخ (3 مايو  2018)، ثم دعا أعضاءه لعقد جمعية عمومية في (19 أكتوبر 2019)، وفي سياق  إجراءات قيام الجمعية، قام المجلس بتكوين لجان إشراف على الجمعية (لجنة  عليا ولجنة مُنظمة ولجنة طعون)، ثم أرسل دعوات للاتحاد السوداني والمفوضية  الولائية لحضور الجمعية بصفة مراقب، ثم انعقدت الجمعية وبعد اكتمال  إجراءاتها كافة تم إعلان إجازة النظام الأساسي، إذ لم يتقدّم أيِّ عُضو  بطعن مُستوفٍ للشروط للجنة الطعون المُشكّلة من قِبل المجلس وبالتالي اتّبع  المريخ كل الإجراءات السليمة.
 لكن هل يملك مجلس المريخ حق تكوين لجان بنفسه للإشراف على جمعيته العمومية ومَن منحه هذا الحق؟
 نعم يملك هذا الحق ومنصوص عليه في النظام الأساسي للمريخ 2008 المادتين  (21 و34) مقروءة مع التزاماته كعضو بالاتحاد السوداني والمنصوص عليها  بالمواد 13/أ و17/1 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، وتماشياً مع خطاب الاتحاد  الدولي في ذات الخُصُوص، قام النادي بتكوين لجانه للإشراف على الجمعية  العُمومية وهو حقٌ ناله بمُوجب نظامه الأساسي مع نظام الاتحاد السوداني  وتوجيهات الاتحاد الدولي ونظام "فيفا".
 الاتّحاد رفض الاعتراف بالجمعية وقرّر إعادتها.. هل ترى أنّه يملك تلك السُّلطة ويملك حق تكوين لجنة للإشراف على الجمعية؟
 لا يملك هذا الحق، لا يُوجد أيِّ نَصٍّ في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد  السوداني يمنحه حق الإشراف على الجمعية، فالمادة 18/2 من نظام الاتّحاد  نفسه التي تتحدّث عن أوضاع الأندية والروابط والاتّحادات المحلية، قالت  بصريح العبارة (يجب على الأندية والمَجموعات المُنتسبة للاتحاد اتّخاذ كل  القرارات بشأن أيِّ أمور مُتعلِّقة بعُضويتها بصورة مُستقلة، وينطبق هذا  الالتزام بغض النظر عن شكلها الاعتباري) وهي تقرأ مع المادة 17 التي تلزم  الاتحاد وجميع مُكوِّناته وعضوية بأن يديروا جميع شؤونهم الداخلية  باستقلالية، وذات الحديث موجود في قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة في المادة  (5) التي تقول إنّ الهيئات الرياضية هيئات مُستقلة يجب أن تُدير شُؤونها  باستقلالية، ويجب على الوزير أن يضمن هذه الاستقلالية وهو ما يتوافق مع  المادة 19 من النظام الأساسي لـ"فيفا" التي تتحدّث عن ضرورة أن يحترم  الاتّحاد ويعمل على ضمان ممارسة شؤونه الداخلية هو وأعضاؤه باستقلالية  كاملة وهو ما يتوافق أيضاً مع نص المادة (5) من المبادئ الأساسية للميثاق  الأولمبي التي تقول (الهيئات الرياضية تُدار من قبل منظماتها باستقلالية)،  وبالتالي بكل القوانين والنظم سواء المحلية أو الدولية، فإنّ الاتحاد لا  يملك هذا الحق وتدخله انتهاك لاستقلالية أحد أعضائه.
 ولكن حسب حديث اللجنة القانونية، فإنّ المريخ لم يُوفّق أوضاعه وبالتالي لا تنطبق عليه بنود الاستقلالية؟
 هذا الحديث غير صحيحٍ، فالمادة 13/1 وبمُجرّد ما أن اكتسب النادي عضوية  الاتحاد العام باعتباره أحد أندية الممتاز، فإنّه (وفي جميع الأوقات) أصبح  ملتزما بكل نظم الاتحاد الدولي "فيفا" والميثاق الأولمبي والنظام الأساسي  للاتحاد السوداني وفي جميع الأوقات تعني ببساطة منذ لحظة أن أصبح النادي  عضواً عند إجازة النظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة سواء قام بتوفيق أوضاعه أو لم  يقم بتوفيقها.
 المريخ تقدّم بشكوى طالب فيها بإحالة بعض اعضاء الاتحاد للجنة الانضباط ولكن هنالك حديثٌ بأنّ المريخ لا يملك هذا الحق.. ما ردُّك؟
 هذا الحديث مُثيرٌ للسُّخرية، فالمادة 61 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد التي  تتحدّث عن اللجان العدلية (الانضباط، الأخلاقيات والاستئنافات) وفي هذه  المادة 62 التي تتحدّث عن لجنة الانضباط تتحدّث الفقرة (4) منها تقول  (تُنظِّم لجنة الانضباط أعمالها وفقاً للائحة الانضباط التي يصدرها مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد بمُوجب المادة 4) وهو ما يعني ببساطة أنّنا عندما نتحدّث عن  إجراءات وصلاحيات عمل لجنة الانضباط، فإنّ المرجعية ووفقاً للنظام الأساسي  هي لائحة الانضباط وفي بُنُود تلك اللائحة التي وضعت في العام 2018، وفي  بند الإحالة للجنة الاِنضباط هُنالك نصٌ واضحٌ وصريحٌ يقول (الإحالة للجنة  الانضباط إما من اللجنة تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على أيِّ شكوى أو بلاغٍ  يُقدّم من أيِّ شخصٍ أو أيِّ هيئة رياضية) وهي مادة موجودة بالنص، ومن  الغرابة أن تكون تلك اللائحة مَوضوعة من مجلس الإدارة ويأتي عُضو مجلس  ليتحدّث عن أنّ المريخ لا يملك الحق في إحالة عضو للجنة الانضباط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يضع”جوهرة المريخ” في أجندة انتدابات الصيف
 النادي الأزرق لم يقدّم حتى اللحظة عرضًا حاسمًا لضم اللاعب وينتظر الضوء الأخضر لإكمال الاتفاق.
 أفادت تقارير لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ نادي الهلال الخرطوم صوّب أنظاره تجاه  لاعب المريخ الخرطوم، محمد الرشيد الذي سيكون مطلقًا السراح في مايو المقبل  من أجل التعاقد معه في الانتدابات الصيفية المرتقبة.
 والمصادر أشارت إلى اللجنة الفنية بنادي الهلال وضعت محمد الرشيد ضمن أجندة المرحلة القادمة لدعم صفوف الفريق.
 وفق مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ عضو مجلس الهلال عبد اللطيف هارون أجرى اتصالاتٍ بمقربين من اللاعب، بغية التفاكر حول إمكانية التعاقد معه.
 وكشفت المصادر عن أنّ نادي الهلال لم يدفع بأيّ عرضٍ رسمي إلى محمد  الرشيد، في انتظار الضوء الأخضر قبل الشروع في التفاوض بصورة جادة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" كاف" يعلن تأجيل الابطال والكونفدرالية لأجل غير مسمى أعلن  الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم " كاف" عن تأجيل منافسات نصف نهائي دوري ابطال  افريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الافريقي الى أجل غير مسمى بسبب تفشي " كورونا  فايروس". 
 واصدر " كاف" بيانا رسميا  جاء فيه " على ضوء المخاوف المتزايدة و طبيعة فايروس كورونا المتطورة وسط  اغلاق معظم البلدان، قررت لجنة الطوارئ بالاتحاد الافريقي تأجيل المباريات  التالية حتى إشعار آخر: مجموع مباريات نصف نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا وكأس  الكونفدرالية : مباريات الذهاب في الفترة من 1-3 مايو و الفترة 8-10 مايو.
 تصفيات كأس العالم للسيدات تحت 17 عاما المقررة من البداية 1 مايو الى 3 مايو و من 15 مايو الى 17 مايو 2020."
 واشار الاتحاد الافريقي الى أنه سيتم الاعلان عن الجدول الجديد في الوقت المناسب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكد تعافيه التام من الأصابه : 
 الريح حامد : مشتاق لمعانقة جماهير المريخ 


  أكد مهاجم المريخ الربح حامد بأنه تعافي تماما من الإصابة التي تعرض له في  الفترة الماضية مشيرا إلي أنه نفذ برنامجا تأهيليا اكسبه الحهازية التامه  تمهيدا لدخول الفورمة المطلوبة لاكتساب ورفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية .
  وكشف بأنه مشتاق لمعانقة جماهير المريخ متمنيا أن يعود النشاط الكروي  بالبلاد في أقرب فرصة متمنيا أن يرفع المولي عزوجل الوباء حتي ينعم الجميع  بالصحه والعافية وان تعود الحياة للملاعب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة فاوضتني.. 
 جاهد: مريخ الفاشر سيقاتل من اجل التمثيل الخارجي
 قال حارس منتخب صقور الجديان جاهد محجوب ان فريقه المريخ الفاشر سيقاتل  بقوة من اجل خطف بطاقة التمثيل الخارجي مشيرا الى أن توقف النشاط لن يتسبب  في فتور عزيمة اللاعبين لأن هدفنا هو التمثيل الخارجي وتحدث كذلك عن  مفاوضات الهلال والمريخ له وقال ان الامر بيد السلاطين وانه تلقي مفاوضات  جادة من القمة في الفترة الاخيرة وأن تركيزه مع نادي المريخ ولكل حدث حديث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عضوا الجهاز الفني يشكوان المريخ
 تقدم  عضوا الجهاز الفني بالمريخ   ايهاب ابو ادريس وحسن عوض .. تقدما بشكوى ضد  نادي المريخ بسبب مماطلة النادي في تسليهما حقوقهما بطرف نادي المريخ بعد  اقالة الجهاز الفني مع المدير الفنى ابراهومة وتبلغ قيمة متاخرات الكابتن ايهاب ابوادريس 9  اشهر امتدت خلال عمله مع المهندس محمد موسى ومن بعده ابراهومة فيما تبلغ  قيمة متاخرات مدرب الحراس حسن ايطاليا 4 اشهر
وكان ابو ادريس قد عاد للمريخ من اهلى الخرطوم باعتبار انه سبق ان عمل  لفترة طويلة بالمريخ بفريق الشباب وتم ترفيعه للفريق الاول رفقة المهندس  وانضم لابراهومة فى وقت كان يتولى فيه الديسكو الاشراف على تدريبات اللياقة  بنفسه وشهدت عودته للقلعة الحمراء صراع خفى ومشادات بين المريخ والفرسان  تدخل طارق المعتصم والخبير برهان تية لحلها سرا
فيما انضم الكابتن حسن ايطاليا للجهاز الفنى وحقق رفقة ابراهومة لقب الدورى  وتمت اقالته ابان ازمة اضراب لاعبى المريخ التى اطاحت بالجهاز الفنى كاملا  رغما عن التسريبات التى رجحت وجود رغبة للمجلس وقتها لاستمراريتهما       

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة فاوضتني.. 
 جاهد: مريخ الفاشر سيقاتل من اجل التمثيل الخارجي
 قال حارس منتخب صقور الجديان جاهد محجوب ان فريقه المريخ الفاشر سيقاتل  بقوة من اجل خطف بطاقة التمثيل الخارجي مشيرا الى أن توقف النشاط لن يتسبب  في فتور عزيمة اللاعبين لأن هدفنا هو التمثيل الخارجي وتحدث كذلك عن  مفاوضات الهلال والمريخ له وقال ان الامر بيد السلاطين وانه تلقي مفاوضات  جادة من القمة في الفترة الاخيرة وأن تركيزه مع نادي المريخ ولكل حدث حديث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
ود الشريف 


  ** مضحك والله ومؤسف  أن نشهد خلافا و صراعا بين الاتحاد العام والمفوضية  الولائية حول جمعية نادي الهلال المنوط بها النظر في النظام الأساسي للنادي  
 ** الاتحاد العام وعلي لسان رئيسه د كمال شداد قال ..الهلال تبعي  وحذر المفوضية من الإشراف علي جمعية النظام الأساسي...والمفوضية اجتمعت امس  ولم تناقش موضوع جمعية الهلال لكن لا نستبعد أن تعلن في اجتماعها المقبل    تمسكها بالإشراف علي الجمعية 
 ** يحدث كل ذلك في وجود قانون يفترض  أن يحكم بين الجميع ولكن القانون نفسه يعاني من خلل ..فالاتحاد العام وحسب  نظامه الأساسي يقول الهلال تابع له فنيا واداريا والمفوضية تقول طالما أن  الهلال لم يجيز نظامه الأساسي ولم يوفق أوضاعه يبقي تابع لها ...ولا ندري  من يكسب المعركة ويشرف علي جمعية الهلال مع يقيني أن نفس الأشكال والصراع  سيحدث في جمعية المريخ العمومية للنظر في النظام الأساسي وكذلك بقية  الأندية التي لم تجيز نظامها الأساسي 
 ** بالمناسبة جمعية الهلال تعقد في ظ،ظ¨ مايو المقبل اذا ذهبت كورونا وهذا لمعلومية الذين يكتبون أن الجمعية في ظ،ظ¨..ابريل 
  ** كل وقت الاتحاد العام ضائع مع الأندية ونظامها الأساسي وفي كل البلدان  من حولنا لم نسمع بنادي او اتحاد يتحدث عن نظام أساسي...وما يحدث يؤكد علي  تخلفنا الكبير وتراجعنا للخلف 
 ** الاخ الزميل ابوعاقلة أماسا طلب مني أن استأجر عربة ترحال واذهب الي القلعة الحمراء لاقف علي سير العمل في تأهيل ملعب المريخ 
  ** اولا يا أماسا انا زول فقير تعبان ما عندي حق ترحال...تخيل ترحال من  الكلاكلة لاستاد المريخ حيشيل مني  كم ..  ثانيا .المسألة ما محتاجة لزيارة  فالاستاد مقفول أكثر من عام بسبب سياسات مجلس الفشل وفقره ..ثالثا ...
 أقسمت بعدم دخول نادي المريخ واستاده في وجود هذا المجلس ..يعني عايزيني   أصوم ثلاث ايام عشان ديل .رابعا اذا انتهي العمل بالملعب حيكون ظاهر لكل  الناس ...
 ** من هم الذين يتأامرون ويخططون من داخل مكاتب الاتحاد  العام لإبعاد د حسن ابوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد الرجل الأمين صاحب القدرات  الكبيرة والتجربة والخبرة والذي يعرف عمله جيدا ولم يضعه د كمال شداد في  هذا الموقع اعتباطا ..وعموما الكلمة الأولي والأخيرة في الاتحاد عند د  شداد. والذين يحاربون ابوجبل مجرد كومبارس لا قيمة لهم ولن يستطيعوا أن  يفعلوا شيئا وابشر بطول سلامة يا حسن يا ابوجبل ولا تلتفت للحاقدين  والفاشلين وتأكد أن كل جماهير كرة القدم تحترمك وتحترم تاريخك 
 **  أكثر حاجة احزنتي في حياتي الرياضية هي دخول نصرالدين حميدتي الاتحاد العام  والحديث عن رئاسة سوداكال للمريخ وعدم إحراز الهلال لأي بطولة خارجية 
 ** امس الأول اتصل بي  الاخ مدثر خيري عبر الهاتف وكنت مشغولا بالفطور ووعد بالاتصال مرة اخري ولم يتصل ولا أدري ماذا حدث 
 ** فوز باني نهضة الهلال الحديثة  اشرف الكاردينال بانتخابات النادي الازرق  مسألة وقت .
 ** جمال سالم حارس المرمى الفاشل طالب بإلغاء الموسم وتتويج الهلال بطلا للدوري الممتاز وسأعود لحديثه 
 ** متي تذهب كورونا ونشهد تتويج المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ 
 ** يقال أن الكوارتي قنع من التش وتحول لرمضان عجب... وربنا يسهل 
 ** وماذا يفعل المريخ بشيبوب والذي بإمكانه أن يلعب في اهلي شندي او الأمل لان الكاردينال لن يعيده للهلال 
 ** وسط المريخ فيه التش ومحمد الرشيد وضياء الدين والتكت والصيني وابو القاسم فماذا يفعل بشيبوب 
 ** اطهر الطاهر مشي الأهلي القاهري ول لسة يا قسم 
  ** لا جديد في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته ولاء البوشي وزير الشباب  والرياضة نهار امس ..نفس الحديث الممل عن فساد المدينة الرياضية وقانون  الرياضة ولم تحدثنا السيدة الوزيرة عن ظ¥ظ، فردا تم تشريدهم من الوزارة 
 ** بالتوفيق للاخ خالد ليمونة وهو يترشح لمقعد الدرجة الأولي باتحاد الخرطوم 
  ** مكي فضل المولي أشهر مدرب أحمال في السودان ..عمل في نادي المريخ  والعديد من الأندية واستاذا للتربية البدنية بجامعة السودان لأكثر من ظ£ظ   عاما يتعرض الان للبهدلة وقد تسلم خطابا بإخلاء الشقه التي يسكن فيها فورا  دون مراعاة لتاريخه ومكانته وعطائه وما نرجوه من إدارة الجامعة إعادة النظر  في هذا القرار الظالم 
 ** من وجوهنا الصحفية المشرقة في العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة الاخ الصديق كمال علي الزين جادالله . اخو الاخوان الساعد  الأيمن لأي سوداني يشرف الدوحة ..الرجل المشرف لنا كسودانيبن صاحب الأيادي  البيضاء علي أهله وأصدقائه ومعارفه ..عنوان السودانيين هناك ..ايضا صاحب  القلم الصنديد في مواجهة نظام الإنقاذ حتي ذهب الي مزبلة التاريخ. ..نهديه  تحية هذا الصباح ونحيه وهو يجتهد لزرع ثقافة بلادنا في قطر الشقيقة .  وامنيات الصحة والعافية وجعلك الله زخرا لبلادنا يا كمال 
 ** في عهد  الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي لعب عصام الحضري حارس أفريقيا الأول في المريخ  .وفي عهد مجلس الفشل ذهب جمال سالم للهلال .ولن ازيد 
 ** كورونا صناعة أمريكية.. وباء خطير واللهم احفظ بلادنا 
 ** سعر الدولار وصل ظ،ظ¥ظ  جنيها وماشي ..والتحية للسيد وزير المالية والاقتصاد وامس صدر بيان من مكونات الحكومة في محاولة للاصلاح 
 ** توتر سياسي شديد في بلادنا ..ربنا يستر 
 ** وانتي معاي لا بندم ولا بقضي العمر تبريح 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** في وجود مجلس الفشل لن نندهش اذا ذهب محمد الرشيد ورمضان للهلال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل كوكو مجددًا لـ”سبورت249″: مخالصة المريخ مع اللاعب لم تكن نهائية وزيكو لم يفِ بوعده

الخرطوم: سبورت249
قال  عبد الحي ادومو وكيل المحترف التوغولي السابق في المريخ دونو كوكو  إنّ  اللاعب استلم من المريخ”5″ ألف وراتب شهرين عن طريق منتصر الزاكي الذي كان  مديرًا تنفيذيًا للنادي وقتها لحظة توقيع المخالصة.
وأصدر الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم”الفيفا” قرارًا”الجمعة” قضى بإلزام نادي المريخ سداد”35″  ألف دولار إضافة إلى ٥٪؜ من المبلغ للاعبه التوغولي السابق دونو كوكو  وأمهله”45″ يومًا، وفي حال عدم السداد سيواجه المريخ عقوبة الحرمان من  التعاقدات قد تصل إلى ثلاث فتراتٍ متتالية.
وأوضح ادومو في تصريحٍ  لـ”سبورت249″ أنّ مخالصة دونو مع المريخ لم تكن نهائية، وأنّ اللاعب تبقت  له مستحقاتٍ بطرف النادي وفقًا للعقد الذي مدّته عامين.
وكشف ادومو  عن أنّه تلقى وعدًا من منتصر الزاكي بمعالجة الأمر لاحقًا ، وترجاه أنّ  يقنع دونو كوكو بالقبول بالمبلغ الحالي والتوقيع على الأوراق .
وأضاف”  بعد أنّ وقّع كوكو الأوراق لم يتجاوب زيكو معي ، وللأسف لم يفِ بوعده معي  بحل الأمر بشكلٍ نهائي، رغم أنّه التزم لي بشكلٍ شخصي خلال تواصله الهاتفي ”
وكشف  ادومو عن أنّهم أرسلوا إلى الفيفا خطابًا تعسفيًا عن أنّ نادي المريخ لا  يردّ عليهم، وأن اللاعب عانى بشدةٍ خلال فترة تواجده في السودان، وعاش  أوضاعًا صعبة وصلت مرحلة عدم القدرة على توفير احتياجاته اليومية.
وأوضح ادومو أنّ هناك أمورًا في الفيفا ليست مزاجية ولا ترتبط بشخصٍ معين.
وتابع”الفيفا  بعد الشكوى من جانبنا أطّلع على العقد الموقّع بين اللاعب والنادي، وأيضًا  المخالصة التي أرسلها المريخ عندما تمّ استفساره، وأوضحت المخالصة أنّ  اللاعب تحصّل على”5″ألف دولار وراتب شهرين، مع أنّ عقده مع النادي لمدة  عامين، وراتبه”1500″ دولار ، ولديه مقدّم عقد ثانٍ يبلغ”5″ألف دولار ،  وبالتالي الأرقام المالية للمخالصة غير متطابقة مع الأرقام المالية للعقد،  كما أنّ المخالصة لم تنصّ على أنّ اللاعب ليس لديه مستحقاتٍ مالية طرف  المريخ، فلم يتردّد الفيفا في الحكم لمصلحة اللاعب”.
وانضم كوكو للمريخ في مايو ٢٠١٨ قبل أنّ يقرّر الجهاز الفني بقيادة التونسي يامن الزلفاني إنهاء عقد اللاعب بعد ثلاثة اشهر.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“الكوارتي”يميط اللثام عن دوافع مصالحة”الكاردينال” 											

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الكوارتي لم يتردّد في الإشارة الي أنّه عازمٌ على المضي بعيداً في مسيرة العمل الاداري والهلالي علي وجه الخصوص.
أماط رئيس تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي، محمد عثمان الكوارتي، اللثام عن  المصالحة التي جرت”السبت” بينه ورئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف سيد أحمد  الكاردينال والتي أعلن خلالها طيّ صفحة الخلافات والعمل يدًا واحدة  مستقبلاً.



وقال الكوارتي في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الخطوة تأتي في  إطار لمّ الشمل الهلالي، معلنًا عن مدّ أيديهم بيضاء لكلّ من يرغب في خدمة  وإعلاء راية الهلال في جميع المحافل.
و”السبت”، طوى رئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال، ورئيس  تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي، محمد عثمان الكوارتي صفحة الخلافات بينهما، بعد  مبادرة برعاية رجل الأعمال عمر النمير في حضور عددٍ من الرياضيين أبرزهم  نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بالخرطوم جمال الكيماوي.
وكشف الكوارتي لـ”باج نيوز” عن عدم تراجعه عن الثوابت التي أعلنت  سابقًا، والتي تمّ الاتفاق عليها في تنظيم فجر الغد الهلالي أبرزها ضرورة  الإصلاح وقيادة الهلال إلى الأمام في جميع المناشط.



وأضاف” التنظيم باقٍ على أهدافه وسيمضي فيها بكلّ قوةٍ  وعلى الجميع الوقوف إلى جانبنا ودعمنا حتى ننجح في إعلاء شأن الهلال  داخليًا وخارجيًا”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا.. الاتحاد يتسلم شكوى المريخ في "الثلاثي"

 تأكيدا لإنفراد  #سبورتاق، تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وعبر أمانته العامة شكوى  المريخ في الثلاثي المنتسب للاتحاد العام ( نصر الدين حميدتي) و ( محمد  سليمان حلفا) و ( محمد جلال) يوم الخميس الماضي الموافق التاسع من ابريل.
 وتحصل #سبورتاق على مستند تأكيد الاتحاد استلامه لشكوى المريخ.
  وكان (محمد حلفا) عضو مجلس الاتحاد ونائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية قد ادلى  بتصريحات صحفية اليوم، نفى خلالها علمه بالشكوى وواصفا اياها ب " كلام  اعلام". 

 وتقدم المريخ بشكواه ضد الثلاثي لمخالفتهم النظام الأساسي  للاتحاد العام ولائحة الانضباط مطالبا بتحويلهم الى لجنة الانضباط واتخاذ  الاجراءات التأديبية في حقهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثة أشهر تهدد الأحمر بالحرمان من التعاقدات لثلاث فترات
 دونو كوكو .. حكاوي (المخالصات) تضع المريخ من جديد في فوهة العقوبات
 فيفا يمهل النادي 45 يوماً لسداد (40 ألف دولار) للتوغولي.. (والصيحة) تنفرد بالمستندات الكاملة
 المحامي التونسي يشكك في مخالصة اللاعب ويطعن بالتزوير.. يفاجئ باستمرار عقد اللاعب ويذكر بسابقة مارسيال
 مجلس الوفاق يستدين (12) ألف دولار من الإتحاد للمخالصات.. وإختفاء الأصل يثير التساؤلات 
 زيكو: دونو تسلم مستحقاته وهنالك ثلاث نسخ من المخالصة.. خيري: طلبنا الأصل ولم نجده والإتحاد لم يدعمنا
 الخرطوم/ ناصر بابكر

  بعد أن تعرض في وقت سابق لعقوبة الحرمان من التعاقدات بسبب قضية لاعبه  الإيفواري السابق كواسي مارسيال، عاد شبح العقوبات من جديد للإحاطة بالمريخ  بعد أن حكم الإتحاد الدولي لكرة (فيفا) أمس الأول لصالح اللاعب التوغولي  دونو كوكو بمبلغ (35) ألف دولار إلى جانب 5% غرامة.. وجاءت العقوبة لتشكل  صدمة للشارع المريخي ومفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بعد تأكيدات سابقة بتوقيع  اللاعب لمخالصة وحصوله على مستحقاته كاملة .. (الصيحة) وكعادتها فتحت ملف  القضية وسلطت الضوء على تفاصيلها كاملة والتي تحوي مفاجآت مدوية وجوانب  مثيرة للتساؤلات تتابعونها في المساحة التالية التي تتناول فيها الصحيفة  القضية بالمستندات.
 البداية والنهاية
 بتاريخ 24 مايو 2018،  تعاقد المريخ مع المحترف التوغولي دونو كوكو، حيث وقع الأحمر عقدا مع  الظهير الأيمن الدولي عقدا يمتد لمدة عامين وكان ذلك إبان فترة المجلس  المنتخب حيث تكفل سوداكال بالصفقة بواسطة الوكيل الموريتاني عبدالحي  أدومو.. غير أن مسيرة دونو مع المريخ لم تستمر طويلاً، فبعد أقل من ثلاثة  أشهر من تعاقده مع النادي، وبعد عدد مشاركات لم يتجاوز الثلاث مباريات،  طالب المدير الفني التونسي وقتها يامن الزلفاني بالاستغناء عن اللاعب  وأسقطه من حساباته وكان ذلك في منتصف أغسطس 2018 ليقرر مجلس الإدارة  (المجلس الوفاقي حينها) إنهاء عقد اللاعب.
 المخالصة والمغادرة
  بتاريخ 18 أغسطس 2019 وبمباني إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، أنهى المريخ  تعاقده مع اللاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو وقام بتوقيع مخالصة مع اللاعب بحضور  المدير التنفيذي في ذلك الوقت الكابتن منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) الذي أكد في  تصريحات صحفية تناقلتها عدد صحف ومواقع حينها أن النادي أجرى مخالصة نهائية  مع كوكو وأن اللاعب تسلم جميع مستحقاته المالية في وقت قام فيه مدير  العلاقات العامة في تلك الفترة عماد الماحي بالغاء إقامة اللاعب وإصدار  تأشيرة خروج نهائية له.. وبحسب متابعات (الصيحة) فإن المريخ استدان وقتها  مبلغ (12 ألف و500 دولار) ليسدد بها مخالصات بعض اللاعبين الأجانب ولم تسدد  للإتحاد حتى اللحظة وذلك بحسب تأكيدات نائب رئيس الاتحاد للشئون المالية  نصرالدين حميدتي لـ(الصيحة) حيث أكد أن المريخ وإبان فترة المجلس الوفاقي  استدان منهم مبلغ (12 ألف دولار و500) لسداد مستحقات بعض اللاعبين الأجانب  وأن النادي لم يسددها حتى اللحظة حيث أنها مقيدة كدين على المريخ.
 مفاجأة مدوية
 بعد أكثر من عام من مغادرة اللاعب التوغولي لبلاده.. كان مجلس إدارة  المريخ على موعد مع مفاجأة مدوية في شهر (أكتوبر 2019)  حينما وصله خطاب من  الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) يفيد بتقدم دونو كوكو بشكوى ضد النادي  مطالباً خلالها بمستحقاته المالية وهو ما أثار دهشة المسئولين بالمريخ  (المجلس المنتخب) لجهة المعلومة المتوفرة لديهم بأن المريخ وقع مخالصة مع  اللاعب وسلمه حقوقه وذلك إبان فترة (المجلس الوفاقي) وكانت الدهشة أكبر في  التوقيت إذ أتت المطالبة بعد أكثر من (عام وشهرين من مغادرة اللاعب) وهو ما  أثار الكثير من التساؤلات.
 رد بالمخالصة ومهلة
 بتاريخ 11 نوفمبر  2019 رد المريخ على شكوى اللاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو بإرسال صورة من  المخالصة التي وقعها النادي مع اللاعب في وقت سابق من العام 2018 والتي  تفيد بأن النادي أنهى تعاقده مع دونو وسلمه مستحقاته المالية .. بعدها أرسل  الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) رد المريخ وصورة المخالصة لدونو كوكو  ومحاميه التونسي سليم بولاسنيم مع إخطار لهما بمنحهما مهلة للرد في تاريخ  لا يتجاوز (19 نوفبمر 2019) وإلا سيغلق الفيفا باب القضية لأن صورة  المخالصة التي أرسلها المريخ تفيد بأن النادي أنهى التزاماته مع اللاعب  بتاريخ (18 أغسطس 2018) وأن التوغولي حصل على مستحقاته.
 طعن بالتزوير
 وقبل أن تنقضي المهلة.. وصل للفيفا رد دونو كوكو ووكيله الذي حوى مفاجأة  مدوية .. حيث اتهم اللاعب ومحاميه التونسي المريخ بالتزوير حيث أفادوا  أولاً أنهم فوجئوا برد المريخ وقالوا (اللاعب تسلم من النادي 800 دولار فقط  وليس 8000 ألف دولار حيث أن هنالك صفر (0) تم إضافته في المستند المرسل من  النادي).. وكانت المفاجأة الأكبر في رد اللاعب ووكيله في القول (اللاعب لم  ينهي عقده مع النادي وظل يحاول التواصل مع النادي لاستكمال عقده لكن  النادي لم يتفاعل ولم يرد، واللاعب لم يتمكن من التوقيع لنادي جديد لأنه  كان تحت تصرف المريخ وعقده مع النادي لم ينتهي) .. ثم واصل المحامي التشكيك  في المخالصة المرسلة من المريخ والطعن فيها بالتزوير بالقول (الوثيقة  المقدمة من النادي غير واضحة المعالم وبها ألوان مختلفة ونحن نعترض على صحة  هذه الوثيقة حيث يمكن بوضوح ملاحظة حدوث تغيير في التاريخ على بصمة  اللاعب، كما أن أحرف الكتابة في الأيصال الثاني  بها تغيير ونحن نعترض عليه  أيضاً).. وفي ختام الرد إتهم محامي التوغولي المريخ بالتلاعب في المخالصة  وطلب عدم التعامل معها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن النادي يكرر تلك السلوكيات  وضرب مثلاً بحادثة اللاعب الايفواري كواسي مارسيال مطالبا بالعودة لملف تلك  القضية للتأكد من التلاعب في المخالصات والوثائق.
 مطالبة بالأصل
  بتاريخ 20 ديسمبر 2019، وصل خطاب من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)  للمريخ يحوى إفادة بأن باب التحقيق والتحري في القضية إنتهى، وخلال الخطاب  طلب الفيفا من المريخ إرسال النسخة الأصلية من مخالصة إنهاء العقد عبر  الـ(دي اتش ال) في فترة زمنية لا تتجاوز الخامس عشر من يناير 2020 ومن  بعدها ستتخذ لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين وفض النزاعات قرارها بشأن القضية ومع  الخطاب أرفق الفيفا رد محامي اللاعب بشأن المخالصة.
 الأصل مفقود
  وبحسب ما تحصلت عليه (الصيحة) فإن المريخ لم يتمكن من تلبية طلب لجنة أوضاع  اللاعبين وفض النزاعات ولم يقم بإرسال أصل المخالصة التي تم توقيعها مع  دونو كوكو لأن المسئولين الحاليين بالنادي وحسب حديثهم لم يجدوا النسخة  الأصلية في ملف اللاعب.
 قرار صادم وطلب حيثيات
 وعلى ضوء ما سبق،  أصدر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” قرارًا يوم أمس الأول”الجمعة”لصالح  اللاعب التوغولي وألزم المريخ بسداد مبلغ”35â€³ ألف دولار و”632â€³ إضافة إلى  5% غرامة تأخير ، للاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو متأخرات عن فترته التي لعب فيها  للمريخ، حيث حكم الفيفا لصالح اللاعب بحصوله على كامل قيمة عقده الذي يمتد  لعامين بعد أن رفض الإعتراف بالمخالصة التي أرسلت له في وقت سابق والتي  طعن اللاعب ومحاميه في صحتها وأتهموا المريخ بتزويرها.. وأمهل الاتحاد  الدولي المريخ 45 يوماً لسداد المبلغ وبالعدم سيعاقب بالحرمان من التعاقد  مع لاعبين جدد لثلاث فترات انتقالات متتالية. 
 طلب من الإتحاد
  (الصيحة) أجرت اتصالاً بالمدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ د. مدثر خيري لسؤاله  عن تفاصيل ما حدث فأجاب: وصلنا خطاب من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)  في أكتوبر من العام الماضي يفيد بتقدم دونو بشكوى ضد النادي وهو أمر مفاجئ  بالنسبة لنا لأننا نعلم أن اللاعب وقع مخالصة قبل مغادرته وإنهاء عقده  وأضاف: أخطرت المجلس وطلبت المخالصة للرد على الشكوى وإرسال المخالصة  لـ(الفيفا) فتم منحي صورة من المخالصة وتم إرسالها للفيفا الذي رد لاحقاً  يخطرنا بأن اللاعب ومحاميه شككوا في صحة المخالصة وطعنوا فيها بالتزوير  ونفوا توقيع أي مخالصة، حيث طالبنا الفيفا بإرسال النسخة الأصلية عبر  الـ(DHL) وليس الإيميل للتحقق من المخالصة، وأخطرت أعضاء المجلس بطلب  الفيفا وطلب من الموظفين في المكتب التنفيذي توفير الأصل فأفادوني أن الأصل  غير موجود في ملف اللاعب ووقتها أشار الصادق مادبو وعمر محمد عبدالله  لأنهما سيتواصلان مع زيكو لسؤاله عن الأصل وعلمت منهما أن زيكو أفاد بأن  الأصل موجود بالنادي لكن سكرتير المكتب التنفيذي أفاد بأن أصل المخالصة غير  موجود بملف اللاعب.. وأوضح د. مدثر خيري أنه عندما تسلم مهامه كمدير  تنفيذي لم يحدث تسليم وتسلم بينه وبين المدير التنفيذي السابق وأردف: طلبنا  من الاتحاد العام أن يدعم موقف المريخ ويؤكد استلام اللاعب لمستحقاته  المالية طالما أنه مقيدة كديون على المريخ لكنه لم يفعل، وختم د. خيري  حديثه بالقول: خاطبنا الفيفا وطلبنا حيثيات القرار لمعرفة كافة التفاصيل  لكن الحقيقة الماثلة أمامنا أن المريخ لم يرسل أصل المخالصة لعدم وجودها  بالنادي.
 ثلاث نسخ واللاعب تسلم مستحقاته
 (الصيحة) وفي إطار  تقصيها للحقائق، تواصلت مع المدير التنفيذي السابق للمريخ الكابتن منتصر  الزاكي (زيكو) الذي أفاد بالقول: وقعنا مع اللاعب دونو كوكو مخالصة سليمة  ومعتمدة من الاتحاد السوداني وسلمنا اللاعب ثمانية آلاف دولار منها خمسة  آلاف دولار عبارة عن مقدم عقد وثلاثة آلاف دولار عبارة عن راتب شهرين وبعد  تسلم المبلغ أقر اللاعب في المخالصة بأنه ليس لديه استحقاقات مالية متأخرة  على النادي وأضاف: دار من قبل لغط حول المسألة وأذكر أن أمين مال المريخ  الصادق مادبو إتصل بي ذات مرة وأخطرني أن د. مدثر خيري يريد المخالصة  الأصلية لأن (الفيفا) تطالب بالأصل فقلت له (تطالب بالأصل كيف، هي بتتسلم  يد لي يد، هي أصلا بتترسل صورة بالإيميل).. وبسؤاله عن الأصل لأن الفيفا  طالب به أجاب زيكو: الأصل يفترض أن يكون موجود بالنادي شأنه شأن كل الملفات  المتعلقة بلاعبي الفريق، حيث أن هنالك ثلاث نسخ من المخالصة واحدة مع  النادي وموجودة في جهاز الكمبيوتر وواحدة مودعة لدى الإتحاد ونسخة مع  اللاعب وأردف زيكو حديثه بالقول: لا أعلم ما حدث بعدها ولا تطورات القضية  وأذكر أن وكيل اللاعب عبدالحي أدومو قال أن مقدم عقد اللاعب وبحسب إتفاقهم  مع سوداكال ليس 5 ألف دولار وحديث سوداكال لنا أن المقدم 5 ألف دولار وهي  المكتوبة في العقد.. وأكد (زيكو) مجدداً أن دونو كوكو تسلم 8000 ألف دولار  وأبدى استغرابه مع إنكار اللاعب ومحاميه لهذا الأمر وطعنهم بالتزوير في  المخالصة.
 صورة طبق الأصل
 سكرتير المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ الشهير  بـ(سفاري) أفاد للصيحة بالقول: بحثنا عن النسخة الأصلية لمخالصة دونو كوكو  لكننا لم نجدها بالمكتب التنفيذي، وطالما أن هنالك نسخة (مسكنه) عبر  (الاسكانر) في الكمبيوتر بالمكتب التفيذي فينبغي أن يكون الأصل موجود لكننا  بحثنا عنه ولم نجده لذا قمنا بإرسال الصورة الموجودة بالكمبيوتر وهي  مأخوذة من النسخة الأصلية ولا فرق بينهما لكن بالنسبة للنسخة الأصلية نفسها  للمخالصة فأننا لم نعثر عليها وشخصيا لا أعلم إن كان المدير التنفيذي  السابق تركها بالمكتب أو أخذها معه أو أنها فقدت من المكتب.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ يبدأ التصعيد ضد اتحاد كرة ومحمد حلفا يتحدى 											

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
هل يشرع المريخ رسميًا في التصعيد ضد اتحاد الكرة السوداني بشأن النظام الأساسي.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، بأنّ مجلس المريخ شرع في تقديم شكوى  ضد اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني إلى”الفيفا” بسبب القرار القاضي بإلغاء  الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي.



وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ، آدم  عبد الله سوداكال كلّف المدير العام، مدثر خيري بصياغة الشكوى والدفع بها  إلى”فيفا”.
وأشار إلى أنّ الخطوة لاقت اعتراضًا من ثلاثة أعضاء بالمجلس لرفضهم التصعيد.
وسابقًا، كان نادي المريخ قد دفع بشكوى ضد ثلاثة من قادة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بقيادة نصر الدين حميدتي، محمد حلفا، ومحمد جلال.



وفي السياق، قلّل نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني محمد حلفا، من خطوة نادي المريخ بشأن الشكوى.
وقال محمد حلفا في تصريحاتٍ اليوم”الأحد” لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّه يأمل أنّ يكمل مجلس المريخ شكواه ويدفع بها إلى”فيفا”.
وجدّد حلفا تأكيّده ببطلان الجمعية العمومية التي أجراها نادي المريخ والخاصة بالنظام الأساسي.
وتابع” يجب إعادة الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي حتى يتمّ الاعتراف بها”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفي ------------- اسماعيل حسن
 وقعت ليكم في جرح..

* تصريحات البروفيسور محمد جلال نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم – رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشؤون الأعضاء – التي أكد فيها على أن الفترة الحالية لن تشهد قيام أي جمعيات عمومية.. ولن تكون هناك أي توجيهات لإقامة أي فعاليات لـ(الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الممتاز) في الوقت الراهن؛ وقعت لمجلس المريخ في جرح.. وأطالت عمره عدة أشهر إضافية.. إن لم تكن عاماً.

* وليته يستثمر هذه الفترة، في ترتيب أوضاعه ومُعالجة سلبياته.. وحسم ملف العُضوية بالذات..

* فهو الملف الذي تكتنفه الكثير من التساؤلات حول نوعها ورسومها، وكيفية مُشاركتها في الجمعية العُمومية المُنتظرة، والتصويت في الانتخابات القادمة.

* كذلك لابد للمجلس أن يطمئن على التزام اللاعبين بالتدريبات المنزلية الذي حددها لهم المدرب التونسي المسلمي.

* وقبل ذلك لابد للمجلس أن يتّفق على قرار بخُصُوص التوجيه الصادر من الاتحاد العام بإعادة الجمعية العمومية التي أجازت النظام الأساسي.

* وليته يتكرّم على قاعدته بنشر بنود هذا النظام في الموقع الرسمي حتى يحسم الجدل الدائر حول حقيقته.

* ومن الملفات التي تحتاج للحسم أيضاً في فترة توقُّف النشاط؛ ملف التسجيلات.

* بالتأكيد للمدرب التونسي رؤية فنية واضحة بشأن الشطب والتسجيل، والخانات التي تَحتاج للترميم.. والنجوم الذين لا يحتاجهم الفريق، في الموسم القادم.

* ختاماً.. يبقى المطلوب من المجلس في المرحلة الحالية، أن يفتح آذانه لآراء الآخرين، ويَستمع لمُقترحاتهم، بعيداً عن الظُّنون الآثمة التي تُصوِّر له أنّها مُغرضة.

* صحيح أنّ البعض ينظر له – أي المجلس – بعين السَّخط التي لا تبدئ إلا المساويا، ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن الغالبية تستهدف بالآراء والمقترحات التي تقدمها، مصلحة المريخ الكيان.. وهم يستحقون من المجلس نظرة احترام وتقدير… والله المُستعان.

آخر السطور

* ظروف قاهرة حالت بيني وبين المشاركة في المؤتمر الصحفي لوزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي أمس.

* وكل ما أرجوه أن يكون المؤتمر تناول قضية المدينة الرياضية، وآخر المُستجدّات بشأن التحقيق الذي شكّلت له الوزيرة من قبل، لجنة لتوضيح الأسباب التي أخّرت افتتاحها حتى اليوم.

* علمت من مصدر موثوق أن لاعب المريخ أحمد آدم، يشارك في دورة تقام فعالياتها بملعب ترابي بالثورة الحارة حداشر.. وإلى ذلك ألفت نظر مجلس المريخ.

* الأخبار الرائجة في بعض الصحف والقروبات عن اتصالات الهلال بلاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد الذي ينتهي عقده بعد شهرين تقريباً؛ ما هي إلا شائعات، وشغل سماسرة.

* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصاوي” يؤكد استمراره مع المريخ

نفى صانع ألعاب المريخ “السماني الصاوي” لكورة سودانية الأنباء التي تشير لرغبته في مغادرة القلعة الحمراء والاتجاه لخوض تجربة احترافية جديدة، وقال “الصاوي” في تصريحات لـ(كورة سودانية) إن رغبة أي لاعب كرة تطوير مستواه والاحتراف بالدوريات الخارجية لكنه لن يقدم على تلك الخطوة ما لم يجد العرض الذي يسهم في رفع مستواه باللعب لفريق كبير، وما لم يحدث ذلك فإنه باق بصفوف المريخ ولن يبدله بأي فريق آخر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية

عبدالله ابو وائل

حلم (الهلالاب) التتويج باللقب!!

[لم اندهش لمانشيت صحيفة (الهلال) عدد الأمس (الاتحاد يتجه لإلغاء النسخة (25) وتتويج هلال الملايين) سيما وأن أمنيات شعب (هلال زرقان) تتويج فريقه بلقب النسخة الحالية من الممتاز لتكون بمثابة تعويض عن لقب العام (2018) الذي تم تجريدهم منه بأمر محكمة (كاس)!

[ما جاءت به صحيفة (الهلال) أمس سبق لكثيرين من (بني زرقان) المناداة به في مشهد (كورالي) يشير بوضوح لخوفهم من استئناف النشاط وفوز المريخ باللقب الحالي باعتبار أن ذلك يخصم كثيراً من رصيد رئيس ناديهم الذي ظل يوعد شعب الهلال الموسم تلو الموسم بفوز فريقه بــ(الأميرة السمراء) لكنهم يتفاجأون نهاية كل موسم بخروج فريقهم خالي الوفاض من البطولات القارية والمحلية!

[من حق أهل الهلال أن يحلموا بفوز فريقه باللقب لكن يجب عليهم ألا ينتظروا تتويج الأزرق ببطولة لم تكتمل وإلا فإن عليهم مدنا بأي نص في القواعد العامة أو القوانين تؤكد أن من حق (زيد) أو (عبيد) اتخاذ قرار بتحديد هوية (البطل)!

[لو كان المريخ متصدراً للممتاز حتى توقفه لما رضي أي من أهل الهلال مجرد التفكير بتتويجه بلقب النسخة الحالية، وبالتالي فإن من حق أهل المريخ أن يقوموا بذات الأدوار التي كان للهلالاب أن يقوموا بها لو كان المريخ هو المتصدر.

[حلم الهلالاب تتويج فريقهم بلقب دوري لم يكتمل لن يكون واقعاً!

مشهد أول

[ما يثار ويكتب عن انتقال نجم المريخ “التش” للهلال أمر يجب عدم إهماله سيما وأن رئيس الهلال “الكاردينال” يرغب في رد الصاع صاعين للأحمر الذي نجح في تحويل وجهة عدد من نجوم الأزرق إلى القلعة الحمراء وعلى رأس هؤلاء “بكري المدينة” و”الغربال”!

[المطلوب التعامل مع تلك الأخبار بمزيد من الجدية والاهتمام حتى لا نفقد نجوماً بوزن “التش”.

مشهد ثانٍ

[أعجبني التصريح المتزن لنجم المريخ “السماني الصاوي” وهو يؤكد أن انتقاله من المريخ لن يكون إلا بسبب احترافه بأحد الأندية الكبيرة وأنه لن ينتقل إلى صفوف فريق آخر حال لم تكتمل مفاوضاته مع الأندية الخارجية.

[تصريح “الصاوي” يؤكد أنه لاعب بوزن الذهب.

مشهد أخير

[مبادرة نطلقها لكل محبي المريخ لتبني فكرة تكريم الحارس الأسطورة “حامد بريمة” الذي أفنى زهرة شبابه مدافعاً عن شعار المريخ.

[أمثال الأسطورة “بريمة” يجب أن يجدوا العرفان من أهل المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو جبل لـ”باج نيوز”: لا علاقة لاتحاد الكرة بشأن عقوبة”فيفا” على المريخ



الخرطوم: باج نيوز

اتحاد الكرة السوداني يؤكّد أنّه لا يتحمّل مسؤولية العقوبة الصادرة من”فيفا” تجاه نادي المريخ.

كشف اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن تسلّمه خطابًا من لجنة الانضباط بـ”فيفا” بشأن نادي المريخ يطالب بدفع مبلغ وقدره”35â€³ ألف دولار لصالح اللاعب التوغولي دونو كوكو.



وأوضح الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة، حسن أبو جبل، أنّ القرار أمهل نادي المريخ”45â€³ يومًا.

وأشار جبل إلى أنّ نادي المريخ أجرى مخالصة مع اللاعب كوكو في التاسع عشر من يونيو للعام2018، وأنّ اللاعب تسلّم مستحقاته كاملة والبالغة”8â€³ ألف دولار.

وتابع” لا أعلم لماذا لم يردّ نادي المريخ على خطاب الفيفا وإرسال المخالصة السليمة والمختومة من اتحاد الكرة”.



وطالب أبو جبل المسؤولين في نادي المريخ بالاستئناف والدفع بالمستندات الحقيقة تجاه العقوبة.

وأضاف” الاتحاد العام لا يتحمّل المسؤولية لأنّ الخطابات ترسل معنونة إلى نادي المريخ”.
*

----------

